# the "herding and other" dog staring thread :)



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Post pics of your intense doggy stalking stares

And .......... go!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Mia does it all the time when were outside but this is the only one I have in my phone.... There was a glare on my face and she wanted to "catch" it....pretty intimidating,haha








Promise I will get better ones tomorrow....if its not raining all day again! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I have others... but just took this three days ago. We were at the beach, and throwing rocks for him to catch. This dog loves rocks.

I'll have my dog served with two cups of crazy, please


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Well Rotts where a droving dog.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Remus hunting Freyja. He is by far the most intense of my dogs. This is the only way he plays. He stalks, stares, circles and runs down the other dogs. Then he goes back and does it again. 


baby Freyja's first reciprocal stare....


this is as intense as Hobgoblin gets, he wants the food. 


for funsies...Kitty stare


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Stalking one of the other dogs


Waiting for me to through the tennis ball






Bonus photo of him getting ready to go into the stalking stance. haha


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

here are some of mine ... I might post more later once I get on the computer ... it's rather hard to post on my phone.


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Deciding if he's going to go after Mr. Squirrel 

062a by bladerunnr40, on Flickr

Yep

063a by bladerunnr40, on Flickr

Staring at me.

tdhc1 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

"I would enjoy the treat you are holding in your hand. Maybe if I stare at it, it will fly into my mouth."


Eyes on the prize, man.


We called this The Bark Spot. Because that's where he stood to stare and bark at us to get our attention. Since this picture was taken, The Bark Spot has been dismantled. RIP, Bark Spot. RIP.


Once again: Eyes on the prize, man. 


I can't remember what she was so interested in, here. 


She was napping and heard something that needed to be investigated IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Gypsy is very expressive. She's always staring and saying something with her eyes.


My Favorite Thing by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypAgilattention by grinningd0g, on Flickr


We do funz now? by grinningd0g, on Flickr


4th Birthday, cake nom! by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypsyCreeper by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Editing pictures in.








Stalking Kylie (or starting to)









Stalking a tiny rapid. 









THROW THE BALL.









Play with me!









GIMME LOVE.
This may become a double post. Sorry?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Awesome pics you guys!!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I took some photos the other night of Summer over the course of watching a movie and no matter where she'd perch she'd be watching me. My roomies used to be creeped out by her. Im too lazy to upload the photos though.

Basically this face 24/7








[/QUOTE]











Stalking someone










Stalking up to a suspicious statue









Or she just stares at herself.









More stalking Nard











The aftermath of all the Nard stalking:








[/QUOTE]

Expressive little face








[/QUOTE]

LOL


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia is the most stalky/starey dog I've had.

This is day 2 at home, going after a bug









Baby Mia wanting toy thrown.



























Summer is about to get it.






































miaeyes by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


123 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Gypsy is very expressive. She's always staring and saying something with her eyes.
> 
> 
> My Favorite Thing by grinningd0g, on Flickr
> ...


Gypsy is so expressive! Josefina is like that.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't even know...
I think he was after the spring pole.








Jacoby & baby Boss staring contest?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

intense stare (probably a squirrel or smth)









gotta get that raw

















hi!!


















treat???


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

More:


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

More still:


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Like I don't see them begging...









Why oh why...









I like balls!









Come chase meeeee!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Meeko gets crazy intense when he's training/sees food


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Love the photos! 

This is Tasha giving a stranger a stare down and refusing to pose for the scenery. She really didn't like the guy who was watching us(he was waiting for us to move so he could take a photo from the same place we were in).


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Na-Tasha said:


> Love the photos!
> 
> This is Tasha giving a stranger a stare down and refusing to pose for the scenery. She really didn't like the guy who was watching us(he was waiting for us to move so he could take a photo from the same place we were in).


OMG I love love love collies!!! I didn't know they were watchful and suspicious like that!


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> OMG I love love love collies!!! I didn't know they were watchful and suspicious like that!


Yes, she's an amazing watchdog! She will alert to strangers coming onto the property, but will stop as soon as I acknowledge her and the stranger(which I really like, continual barking bothers me). And when out and about she will watch people suspiciously. Although it's difficult to get a photo of her 'stalking' pose. That one above is the only one I have of her "I'm suspicious and distrustful" pose.
However, she is a lousy guard dog. If actually approached, she would run away barking. If someone scares her, she will tuck tail and run away without barking (or try to if leashed).


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

a recent picture of Arka... fits


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Denali




































Kaytu.


----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

The first pic is (obviously) there's a duck in the pool that needs not to be there. The second is Kona's there's a squirrel in the tree. She will circle a tree forever looking up if there are squirrels.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Meeko gets crazy intense when he's training/sees food


I can't stop laughing, that is the best face ever.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

My boy chasing my girl:


----------

